# مع اقوى حصرى عندنا فقط ولاول مرة " ترنيمة مصر بحبها" ( لـفريق المس ايدينا) وتحدى  - على26 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (15 مارس 2011)

*مع اقوى حصرى عندنا فقط ولاول مرة " ترنيمة مصر بحبها" ( لـفريق المس ايدينا) وتحدى  - على26 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






مصر بحبها
كلمات : أميل يوسف
الحان وجيتارات : فادى طلعت
توزيع وميكس : مايكل طلعت
ترنيم : ميشيل طلعت & بيمن بديع & باسم فوزى & بيتر بديع
صولو كمان : مينا عطوان
صولو عود : بيتر عادل
شكر خاص م/ جاك جمال
تسجيل استوديو المس أيدينا

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى 
على منتدى اجنحة النسور - جزيرة الحصريات


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 6 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





اضغط هنا لدخول صفحة الروابط

روابط اخرى اضغط هنا 

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة





















​


----------



## monmooon (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: مع اقوى حصرى عندنا فقط ولاول مرة " ترنيمة مصر بحبها" ( لـفريق المس ايدينا) وتحدى اجنحة النسور وبس - على26 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*مرسي كتتتتتتتتتتتتير  اووووووووووووووووووووى
 الترنيمه جميله اوى بجد
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tena.barbie (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: مع اقوى حصرى عندنا فقط ولاول مرة " ترنيمة مصر بحبها" ( لـفريق المس ايدينا) وتحدى اجنحة النسور وبس - على26 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااا انا بعشق الفريق ده


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: مع اقوى حصرى عندنا فقط ولاول مرة " ترنيمة مصر بحبها" ( لـفريق المس ايدينا) وتحدى اجنحة النسور وبس - على26 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*ميرسى ليك يا بولا
ربنا معاك 
*​


----------



## anosh (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: مع اقوى حصرى عندنا فقط ولاول مرة " ترنيمة مصر بحبها" ( لـفريق المس ايدينا) وتحدى  - على26 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير ليك​*


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (21 مارس 2011)

*رد: مع اقوى حصرى عندنا فقط ولاول مرة " ترنيمة مصر بحبها" ( لـفريق المس ايدينا) وتحدى  - على26 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تسلم ايدك


----------



## @Sherif@ (21 مارس 2011)

*رد: مع اقوى حصرى عندنا فقط ولاول مرة " ترنيمة مصر بحبها" ( لـفريق المس ايدينا) وتحدى  - على26 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*شكرا . موضوع رائع
*​


----------



## mogmog (1 أبريل 2011)

*رد: مع اقوى حصرى عندنا فقط ولاول مرة " ترنيمة مصر بحبها" ( لـفريق المس ايدينا) وتحدى  - على26 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

احفظ بلادنا يا رب


----------

